# Garmin ps30



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Just looking for so information before I pull the trigger and buy , I have the lv32 but when perch fishing the bottom coverage ain’t that good, I’m thinking that the ps30 would be better for that and salmon fishing


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Maybe too late to help but, will try anyway. I have tried everyone of the Panoptix and Livescope transducers. The PS 30 is the best thing going on as far as I am concerned. My present boat configuration using the PS 30 and PS 31. I could not find a better fish finder. Rarely do I get skunked because I can usually find something worth catching. I tried the Livescope 32 and sold it about as fast as I bought it. The next best thing is a PS 22 as it can do both forward and down view. Like an idiot I sold it prior to buying the LVS32. It was used for mainly ice fishing. If you want some more detailed advice PM me.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

papaperch said:


> Maybe too late to help but, will try anyway. I have tried everyone of the Panoptix and Livescope transducers. The PS 30 is the best thing going on as far as I am concerned. My present boat configuration using the PS 30 and PS 31. I could not find a better fish finder. Rarely do I get skunked because I can usually find something worth catching. I tried the Livescope 32 and sold it about as fast as I bought it. The next best thing is a PS 22 as it can do both forward and down view. Like an idiot I sold it prior to buying the LVS32. It was used for mainly ice fishing. If you want some more detailed advice PM me.


Thanks That exact the information I was looking for , I’m going to add the ps30 on the transom this spring, I’ll probably keep the lvs32


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

One word of operation use. Enable tails. Fish will have tracks structure will not. Can tell with a glance if fish present.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

You get that PS 30 yet ?


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

No , I probably get one in March, waiting till after the holidays, did see one on eBay but 1200 and the guy didn’t know much about it , I’ll spend the 1500 for new , I definitely appreciate your knowledge and will get back with you when I get it , I know I’ll have some question, thanks Keith


----------

